# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Column: Voeding: dit mag je wel en niet eten tegen teveel vocht

## FRANCOIS580

*Voeding: dit mag je wel en niet eten tegen teveel vocht
* 
Teveel vocht en vochtophoping zijn belangrijke oorzaken van overgewicht. De ene houdt nu eenmaal gemakkelijker vocht op dan de andere. Teveel vocht in je lichaam kan al vlug een verschil in lichaamsgewicht veroorzaken van meer dan tien kilo. Overgewicht door het vast houden van vocht is er verantwoordelijk voor dat ondanks al je inspanningen je moeilijk of geen gewicht verliest. Hoe herken je teveel vocht in je lichaam en hoe kun je vochtophoping voorkomen en behandelen?

Je deed al vele inspanningen om je overgewicht definitief kwijt te spelen, maar het lukte je nog nooit. Toch tel je dagelijks je calorie- inname, eet je gezond, gevarieerd en evenwichtig en doe je geregeld aan sport. Wat gaat er dan precies fout? Volgens diëtisten pakken we ons dieet dikwijls verkeerd aan door uitsluitend oog te hebben voor minder vet en minder calorierijk voedsel. In de meeste gevallen is teveel vocht er de oorzaak van dat je er maar niet in lukt je gezond gewicht te bereiken en te behouden. Om je vloeistofpeil op niveau te houden, gebruikt je lichaam een complex systeem van hormonen en protaglandines (een op hormonen gelijkende sunstantie). Voldoende water drinken is gezond en een aanrader in ieder gezond dieet, maar teveel is nooit goed. Drink je veel water, dan moeten je nieren extra gestimuleerd worden om dit teveel aan water af te scheiden. In vele gevallen laat dit systeem het geregeld afweten. Met als gevolg dat het teveel aan vocht niet wordt afgescheiden en zich zal opstapelen in je weefsels. Gaat het om kleine hoeveelheden (tot een halve kilo) dan wordt dit zelden opgemerkt omdat je weefsels dit vocht voordurend over gans je lichaam verspreiden.

*Gewichtsprobleem door teveel vocht* 
Is je aanhoudend gewichtsprobleem het gevolg van teveel vocht in je lichaam? Dit kun je gemakkelijk zélf achterhalen. Denk aan teveel vocht bij:

Dieet: als je al alles (tevergeefs) probeerde om op een gezonde manier je streefgewicht te bereiken.
Deuk: als je met je vingernagel een deuk duwen in het kussentje van je duim of aan de binnenkant van je scheenbeen, en blijft dat zon twee seconden ingedeukt.
Enkels en voeten: bij gezwollen enkels en dikke voeten.
Grotere schoenmaat: als je ondanks het ouder worden toch een grotere schoenmaat nodig?
Buik: als je buik regelmatig hard en gezollen?
Borsten: als je regelmatig geplaagd wordt door pijnlijke borsten.
Gewicht: als je geregeld geconfronteerd met ernstig gewichtsverlies binnen een zeer korte tijd, soms zelfs in amper 24 uren.
Juwelen:als plots je ringen niet meer passen. 


Blijft er na manipulatie met je vinger een deuk achter aan de binnenkand van je scheenbeen, dan word je wellicht geplaagd door vochtophoping

Vooral bij ernstige gewichtsschommelingen op korte tijd kunnen wijzen vochtophoping in je weefsels.

*Oorzaken van teveel vocht*
Teveel vocht in je lichaam heeft vele oorzaken. De belangrijkste zijn volgens diëtisten het langdurig gebruik van allerlei geneesmiddelen die vochtophoping bevorderen, een gebrek aan proteïnes en een gebrek aan vitamines en mineralen. Sommige allergieën zorgen ervoor dat je lichaam werkt als een spons.

*Het waterval dieet*
Preventief is er tegen het vasthouden van vocht veel te doen. Je kunt dat in de eerste plaats voorkomen door een aangepaste voeding, of door het volgen van het.../...

*Link bij dit artikel*
- FRANCOIS580 -

----------


## christel1

Er zijn 2 dingens waar ik mijn twijfels over heb in het artikel, nl het drinken van alcoholische dranken en koffie... deze zouden vocht ophouden, volgens mij is het omgekeerd, als ik alcohol drink of koffie dan moet ik om de 5 minuten naar het toilet en de grote oorzaak waardoor je 's morgens een kater hebt als je in de drank gehangen hebt de avond ervoor is gebrek aan water in de hersenen en daardoor krijg je hoofdpijn, voor het slapengaan als je gedronken hebt zou je minstens 1 liter water moeten drinken om je vochtbalans op orde te houden.... en bij twee tassen koffie moet ik al 5 keer gaan plassen, zal misschien voor iedereen anders zijn maar dit effect geeft het toch bij mij, ook met alcohol...

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Op alle regels zijn er uitzonderingen hé Christel...

----------

